
JCPenney gives execs bonuses ahead of deadline for possible bankruptcy filing - iamben
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/13/investing/jcpenney-bankruptcy-bonuses/index.html
======
stx
This company is already dead before covid-19. The virus just accelerated it
and likely gives the executives somewhere else to point the blame. It takes
large companies years to die. Just look at Sears.

There is a hospital here in Colorado that during covid-19 told its employees
it needed people to work more hours at reduced pay because of covid-19. After
that the leadership turned around and gave themselves bonuses.

------
a3n
Mission Accomplished.

